# It sucks



## interesting (Oct 27, 2014)

To those of you that followed my thread…….update: I moved on and it sucks! I feel alone……..lost……..


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

One day at a time. You are way more valuable than that idiot treated you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

How did it transpire? Did you leave recently? Was it your choice or his?

If it is very recent and/or he is the one who ended it, it is completely normal to feel lost. I hope you have a counselor and are keeping up with your fitness regime.


----------



## Meli33 (Oct 16, 2014)

To be honest... i think its for the best. Just take it one day at a time.

Now you are free to find someone who is deserving of your love and will love you the same in return.

All the very best.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Its messy but you can get through this, even the air will smell better then. 

Stick with it and your hope will return.

Take care!


----------



## interesting (Oct 27, 2014)

It has been about a month. I did get all my purchases out of the home and into mine. We have had no contact. I did quit working out for awhile as I got sick….I think from the stress. I am starting to get back into it. Trying to stay busy.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

interesting said:


> It has been about a month. I did get all my purchases out of the home and into mine. We have had no contact. I did quit working out for awhile as I got sick….I think from the stress. I am starting to get back into it. Trying to stay busy.


....We are all proud of you. You are going to be just fine. Trust in yourself.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

interesting said:


> To those of you that followed my thread…….update: I moved on and it sucks! I feel alone……..lost……..


 I hear you lady, and in many ways still feel that way myself, so your not alone. The first step to finding the light at the end of the tunnel is opening your eyes, and then begin walking.

Still it isn't easy, like losing a cancerous arm or leg. Sure your better off but just feel incomplete. Of course, you will in time grow back whatever you lost.


----------



## interesting (Oct 27, 2014)

One day at a time……..I know. Not easy.


----------

